# Explain the Temperament Scale Please



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I've been around horses my entire life and have purchased and sold horses so I feel rather ridiculous not knowing the exact break down of the temperament scale. 

I understand that 1 means bomb-proof, stand through a tornado, dead broke and 10 means crazy and high strung and "wild," but what do the other numbers mean?

What qualifies a horse as a 2 on the scale instead of a 1 or a 6 instead of a 5 or a 9 instead of a 10? 

Additionally, how would you divide them in three groups (beginner, intermediate, expert)?

It's just something I've been curious about for about forever and today is the day I ask lol. 

If anyone can help, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Its all extremely subjective, so I don't ever take the scale very seriously. A lot of people end up seeming to misrepresent their horse's temperments or use the scale as a 'training' scale instead. There are plenty of 'broke as broke can get' horses who are NOT beginner friendly personalities, but they're trained as all get-out and super sensitive. Then there are some horses that have never been touched before with great minds who would make great beginners mounts if some time was put into them.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

what Endiku said :lol: I never really look at those temperment scales they are too subjective. If I saw one over 5 I may question it,as most tend to score their horse on low side :-( Just as they tend to have the horse taller :lol:


----------



## elbandita (Sep 13, 2013)

In my metaphrase #2 on the temperament scale would be a virtually calm horse. Presumably taking things in to consideration before responding. I like the #2's they're so easy to train. lol


----------

